# New Flower Room



## Moto-Man (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I got rid of that crappy Ikea closet I had and now I am building :hubba:

Dimensions are: 40"x 32" x 90"

My 171 CFM fan should be able to deal w/ exhaust easily it seems. I will have a computer fan intake near the bottom.

I want to use a 1000W lamp with cooling. If all other things are equal, what kind of fan arrangement should I use for cooling? 

The one I had my eyes on had 6" flanges, so how big of a fan (CFM wise) should I get for cooling? 

Once I know this, I think I'll be able to grow dank bud again!

Thanks guys 'n gals!

Cheers,


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 3, 2012)

> so how big of a fan (CFM wise) should I get for cooling?



is this light cooltube?...and that size area I would go with 250 with a speed controller:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 3, 2012)

I would think that 1KHPS would be too much light/heat for that size space. I would be afraid of light bleeching and radiant heat issues hurting the girls. Even a 600w would be over 10,000lumens per sqft in that space.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 4, 2012)

I have got a 600W in a closet that is about 4 x 2.  I am getting a lot of light bleach on the leaves and it is a bear to keep cool with a smaller fan.  It is a digi dimmable ballast and I am running it at 400W right now  I really think you may have some problems with a 1000W in that space and a 171 cfm fan.  Is his a centrifuge type fan or a duct booster fan (had to stop a buddy of mine from buying a duct booster fan the other day)?  A computer fan will be almost useless.


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone...

Yes, I was thinking of a glass shielded lamp. I have a 400W THG inspired cool tube already but I don't think it's bright enough.

The "digi dimming ballast" that HG mentioned sounds interesting. I feel pretty sure that I want to go higher wattage but thanks for the caveat re the 1000W. I will not go there but I want 600W.

Heat issues have been the bane of my grows lately, so if I were to run a 600W lamp (glass enclosed) might you still recommend the 250 cfm fan w/ controller?

HG: it's a centrifuge fan that I have and would get another similar one.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 4, 2012)

That should work quite well I think. I would get a cooltube to run the light in and just pull the air from the grow space into the cool tube and out. place the fan outside the grow, close to where you want the air to exit and then connect it with flex hose back into the growspace to the cooltube. That will use vacuum to pull the air out of the growspace and the negative pressure will pull fresh air into the growspace through passive vents at the bottom of the growspace. That will cool the light and the room while constantly refreshing the grow space air. That is how I do mine and it works very well. I use the organic charcoal filters on mine to eliminate odors.  Here is a link to them: hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/organic-air-charcoal-filters-c-348_651.html

With this setup you shouldn't need a second blower fan for cooling as the one will do the job


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 5, 2012)

Unless the ambient air is quite cool, I really don't think that pulling air from the grow space is going to keep the space cool enough with that large a wattage light in that small of a space.  I am pulling cool air from the crawl space that is going right through the light.  Another fan exchanges the air in the space.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah that's right. I am used to pulling my air in through my floor from the outside where it is very cool. If the growspace is inside where the temps are already pretty warm, it may not cool enough. I am pulling air into my tents that during the summer was in the mid 70s and had no problems staying below 80 in the tents when the(2 600w in each 5x5 tent)lights were on, but I am running 470cfm fans(one for each tent) that literally pull the sides in on the tents.


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 12, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Unless the ambient air is quite cool, I really don't think that pulling air from the grow space is going to keep the space cool enough with that large a wattage light in that small of a space.  I am pulling cool air from the crawl space that is going right through the light.  Another fan exchanges the air in the space.



Thx to you too HP - and thx too for the charcoal filter link, but sometimes my air is not so cool, so two fans are a must. I was going to get this:

*hXXp://tinyurl.com/b8x53ku

*to accommodate this lamp assembly:

*hXXp://tinyurl.com/b5oatuw

*This is a dimmable ballast, which makes me feel more secure about things.  

I might be up and running in the flowering room in a week or so. I have four females about 1' high that will soon require taller space


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 12, 2012)

That looks good to me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2012)

Looks good to me too.  I think a 600W is plenty for that space.


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 24, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Looks good to me too.  I think a 600W is plenty for that space.



Thx again HG et al...!  I hope everyone had a bountiful and satisfying Thanksgiving Day - and for our foreign friends - hope life is treating you well!

OK, here are some pics of my - IMO - much improved space.  Please note the following:

1) 6" centrifugal fan (435 CFM) for cooling the adjustable 600W cool tube lamp;
2) 4" passive intake - should I have another? If so, where should I cut in?
3) 4" centrifugal fan (171 CFM) will replenish the ambient air. Does this look OK?

Am I missing anything here (besides doors  ?

Cheers!


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2012)

Is the cooling system for the  light a closed ventilation system? Your light and grow room would be cooler if it was a closed system and pulling in air from outside your grow room.


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Is the cooling system for the  light a closed ventilation system? Your light and grow room would be cooler if it was a closed system and pulling in air from outside your grow room.



Hey PCD, yes, when I put the doors in there it will be closed up. I will put a grill over the 4" passive intake vent - air from outside the flowering room - I notice I'm wondering if I should have another intake elsewhere in the closet.

Thanks,


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2012)

A 4" hole is only 1/2 as large as a 6" hole.  While you want negative pressure in your space, I don't think a single 4" intake is enough.  I don't really understand the purpose of the 4" centrifuge fan?

I think what pcduck is saying is that if the ducting for the light was pulling air directly from outside and through the light and then again to the outside--a closed system--it would be cooler.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2012)

I have a question. Which is better at cooling,, a Closed Ventahood or Cool Tube?


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 25, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> A 4" hole is only 1/2 as large as a 6" hole.  While you want negative pressure in your space, I don't think a single 4" intake is enough.  I don't really understand the purpose of the 4" centrifuge fan?
> 
> I think what pcduck is saying is that if the ducting for the light was pulling air directly from outside and through the light and then again to the outside--a closed system--it would be cooler.



The 4" fan is supposed to remove/exchange warm air in the closet. If I hook up the 6" fan to take in outside air in, through the cool tube and out, are you saying that this would be sufficient to keep things cool and while maintaining the light close to the plants?

Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2012)

Maybe, maybe not, it mostly depends on the temps of the incoming air.  I pull air from my crawl space and it almost stays too cool.  I wasn't necessarily saying that is the way you should run it. I was just trying to clarify.


----------



## Moto-Man (Nov 27, 2012)

... especially you HG. :woohoo:

I opted to go with the equivalent of one 6" passive intake, the 6" 600W (dimmable) cool tube is floating, temps at the light are 75-77 (!) I can actually keep my fingers on the cool tube itself at 600W! Exit fan temps are 71-72' - This is amazing  

I anticipate some seriously hard nugs in 8 week's time! 

Four females just went 12/12 - Power Kush, Wappa x 2 and a White Widow.

Cheers everyone and thanks for helping me out!


----------



## williamraed (Nov 28, 2012)

I have decided to go with the 6 inch extractor and a 5inch intake, my other  consideration now is to go with 2 x 400W or a single 600w not sure if i would get the spread from a single lamp even if it's a higher wattage,  will be having 8 plants potted in a 1200 x 600 tray, does anyone have a  similar area setup that can advise me? thanks in advance.


----------

